# Athabasca Oil Corporation (ATH)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This thing is nuts. Does anyone own it? ATH is back over $1 billion market cap.

While XEG is up 94% in the last year, ATH is up 380%

I can't own it because it's too volatile (fails my criteria), but this sure looks exciting. By the way, the maximum drawdown during the last bear market was -95%.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't own it, but I'm still in pain because I didn't keep NVA.TO that I bought at $0.80, but changed my mind and dumped at $0.83 a few days later... And then...


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

ATH was the most leveraged publicly traded oil company in Canada. They were probably the closest company to insolvency in 2020 without actually declaring bankruptcy. Thus, the returns are quite good. NVA was also quite leveraged. Both would still suffer in a similarly leveraged way on the downside if oil prices collapsed in the next 6 months, but not as bad as in 2020 because their debt has come down.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

The 1-year gain is similar to BTE, OBE, other small cap canadian oil. Nothing special here I don't think?

I'm just realizing that XEG doesn't hold most of these small caps. I thought it did. Missed out there...


----------

